# White Queso Dip Recipe



## Julian Nell (Aug 20, 2013)

Every time I have attempted making white queso dip it has turned out badly. It is either a taste that is nowhere near what I want or a strange consistency with an incorrect taste.
I don't know what I am doing wrong. It could be the cheese, it could be the way I go about making it, or it could be that white queso dip is made in a secret lab where they make it and don't tell you how to replicate it.:scratchhead:

So, any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Julian


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 20, 2013)

What cheese are you using? A lot of cheese changes when heated (if your going that way) and don't hold together like you would think


----------



## Julian Nell (Aug 20, 2013)

Off the top of my head, the only one I can remember was white American cheese. I can't remember the others, but they were probably something like a normal American cheese. I have followed a recipe each time and used the same cheese as the recipe.


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 20, 2013)

Without seeing the recipe I really can't help you out. Most american cheese is made with oil and not much dairy, if any. Most problems I have seen it the cheese doesn't mix well with the liquid used (usually milk, creme, half and half). Good luck on the next one.


----------



## Baby Huey (Aug 20, 2013)

Found this on a comment to a Queso Blanco recipe complaint about texture. Hope it helps.

To avoid texture problems try adding about 2 - 3 tbl spoons of flour to the milk or cream, stir, then microwave, then stir some more until flour incorporates with no lumps. Add dry spices to milk mixture, stir, add shredded or small cubed cheese. Can use microwave for a minute or two at 50% power, just avoid boiling. Stir, add chopped serrano and chiles, repeat heat and stir until desired texture is achieved. Can sub corn starch for flour. Add more cheese or milk until you get what your looking for, experiment. I add a small amount of garlic powder, and generally leave out the cumin if I am trying to replicate the Mexican restaurant white cheese dip.

Reason: A starch is needed to coat the fat molecules in the mixture. The fat molecules are sticky and will re-combine with other fats to form clumps, coating the fat molecules with a small amount of starch prevents clumping.

Also note: Do not try and use the Mexican cheeses called Queso Blanco, Queso Fresco, or Panella. They are crumbling cheeses not melting cheeses.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Aug 20, 2013)

Or just buy quality (potentially pricey) cheese.


----------



## Julian Nell (Aug 20, 2013)

Maybe the problem I am having is that I don't use a microwave. I don't have a microwave in the house either. I will try using a melting cheese and some flour next time hopefully that will help.

Crothcipt,
I looked for the last recipe I used but was unable to find it. The problem with it was that the cheese and the milk completely separated.


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 20, 2013)

Although I'm not a fan of American cheese, I know there are big differences in quality . Don't skimp. Heat it gently to preserve the texture. Don't know the flavor you're looking for, but the ingredient lists are pretty small. Get a sample of one you like to compare and try to figure out what you're missing.


----------



## Julian Nell (Aug 20, 2013)

The cheese I was using was Trader Joe's brand, which probably isn't very good.


----------



## Baby Huey (Aug 20, 2013)

Monterrey Jack Cheese works well from what I read.


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 20, 2013)

make a basic medium bechamel sauce recipe and add shredded jack cheese and some type of chilies to it and a little bit of chili powder still well until the cheese is melted and smooth and you should be good to go


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 20, 2013)

Julian, you can make it in a double boiler over gentle heat, it won't break. There are recipes that use pepper jack, Monterey Jack, even cream cheese in addition to white American. Expensive American cheese is still pretty cheap.


----------



## Julian Nell (Aug 20, 2013)

Alright, so, use jack cheese, experiment with adding flour, and stir over low heat to maintain texture.


----------



## Talim (Aug 20, 2013)

Julian Nell said:


> Alright, so, use jack cheese, experiment with adding flour, and stir over low heat to maintain texture.



I would try the bechamel sauce mentioned above. If I was making one from scratch without a recipe, that's probably how I would start it. Plus it's good to know how to make it since you can use it for other things.


----------



## Baby Huey (Aug 20, 2013)

If not using the bechamel sauce route, try simmering milk and whisk in the flour before adding the cheese. Adding the flour to melted cheese would prolly not end so well for the dip or diners.


----------



## Julian Nell (Aug 20, 2013)

Sounds good.


----------



## Baby Huey (Aug 23, 2013)

Let us know how it turned out for ya.


----------



## Julian Nell (Aug 23, 2013)

I will when I find the time to make it.


----------



## Julian Nell (Sep 26, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> make a basic medium bechamel sauce recipe and add shredded jack cheese and some type of chilies to it and a little bit of chili powder still well until the cheese is melted and smooth and you should be good to go



Sorry for the delay. A little while ago, I made some using this method, and it turned out great! Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 26, 2013)

Awesome to hear.


----------



## cord_steele (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm hungry.


----------

